# Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!



## kine81 (8. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir bei Mediadoof nen Sony Vaio Laptop gekauft.
Leider gibt es alle aktuellen Notebooks anscheinend nur noch mit Windows 8.
Ich bin mit Win 8 überhaupt nicht zufrieden, es hat den Anschein als würde es die meiste meiner Hardware nicht richtig unterstützen.
Wenn ich mit 3d Mark nen Benchmark mache steht als Ergebnis daß der CPU und die Grafikkarte nicht erkannt wurden... etc

Deshalb muss Windows 8 Weg!!!!!

Das Problem.

Ich wollte Windows 7 als zweites System installieren, nur leider klappt das nicht.
Wegen der gpt partitionierung von windows 8 bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin.
Anscheinend müsste ich die gpt partition löschen und dann umformatieren...

Das möchte ich aber nicht, da mein Original Windows nicht auf DVD mitgeliefert wurde, sondern auf dieser sch*** gpt partition gesichert ist..

Hat irgendwer ne Idee wie ich Windows 7 installieren kann ohne Windows 8 zu löschen?!?!

MfG

Andreas


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Auch wenn Windows 8 technisch sehr interessant ist, bin nach wenigen Tagen mit installiertem Win 8 Pro Upgrade auch wieder zum meinem perfekt laufenden Win 7 Ultimate zurück gewechselt.

Meiner Meinung nach geht man mit reiner Mausbedienung zu viele Kompromisse ein. Von der Treibergeschichte mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## PHENOMII (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Wie groß ist denn die Partition, auf der die Windows8 Sicherungsdaten drauf sind?
Du könntest diese Daten doch extern speichern (auf nen USB-Stick/Externe Platte) oder brennen und anschließend die gesamte Notebook-Festplatte formatieren und Windoof 7 installieren!


----------



## Research (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Schreib dir den Key aus, lad dir die 30-Tage Testversion von MS runter.
Dann Plätte alles mit einem Live-GParted.


----------



## Tipi (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

kannst du nicht mit einer win 7 dvd booten, dann im istallationsprozess eine neue partition erstellen (oder bereits vorher in der  datenträgerverwaltung erstellen) und dein Win 7 auf diese Partition knallen?!


----------



## fadade (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Möchte er ja wohl nicht, da sein Win8 dann wech ist und im schlimmsten Fall gar nichts mehr geht.
Aber ich hätte es auch so gemacht^^
Einfach Win7 auf DVD/USB-Stick paggn, davon booten und dort dann die gesamte HDD einmal "löschen". Wie das aber aussieht, wenn die HDD bereits als GPT-Datenträger vorliegt, weiß ich aber auch nicht.
Allerdings kann man sicher sein, dass man das auch irgendwie wechbekommt! (Zur not halt mit noch einer DVD o.ä. und dort einem Tool drauf)


----------



## Research (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Soll er das System als Image ziehen und irgendwo speichern.


----------



## kine81 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Soooooo,

jetzt hab ich so lange rumgefudelt bis Windoof 8 hinüber ist.
Den Key hab ich in weiser Voraussicht ausgelesen...

Windows 7 ist nun installiert, die gpt hab ich mit diskpart einfach gelöscht und schon gings einwandfrei...

Nun hab ich riesen Treiberprobleme mit Win 7.

Ich hab auf der Sony Hp alle Treiber gezogen aber irgendwie kann ich keine Netzwerkadapter installieren obwohl ich die Treiber dafür habe..
?????!!!!!?????


----------



## Research (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Mach die Platte bitte mit Gparted live blank.

Dann installiere das System neu.

Netzwerk müsste mit MS Boardeigenen Mitteln laufen.
GraKa Treiber rauf.
Dann MS Updates fahren.
Dann den Rest updaten.


----------



## kine81 (8. November 2012)

wie soll ich sagen......

die schei*e geehht...

hab bei den fehlenden Treibern die inf dateien manuel installiert und die signierung ignoriert dann hats geklappt

jetzt mach ich grad nen Windows update ich hoffe er finden den Rest noch von selbst....


mfg

Der Netzwerkadapter war ein qualcomm atheros, ließ sich aber mit diesem treiber nicht installieren sonder mit einem realtek... keine Ahnung wieso


----------



## fadade (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Probier mal ein Tool, wie DriverEasy o.ä. einfach um zu schauen,  1.) welche Hardware vorhanden ist und 2.) ob es dafür schon neuere Treiber gibt.
Ist zwar nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung das von einer Drittsoftware lösen zu lassen, aber dafür schnell + bequem + fast immer ausreichend falls man noch Probleme hat.


----------



## kine81 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

ok das werd ich machen


----------



## maxichec (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Hallo! Ich klick mich etwas rein!

Ich habe mir auch vor 4Tagen ein "Sony Vaio" (Modl. SVE1712c5e) gekauft. 

Die erste Feststellung war.... what is it ...shit Win8.
Naja.. da gleich ans Telefon dran gehängt und Sony Support 15min. Ausdiskutiert!
Eins muss man den Support lassen! Freundlich ausreichend informativ...etc.
Meine Fragen an Support waren:
Ich möchte HDD wechseln auf größere oder evtl SSD? (Original 320gb)
Wo finde ich Win KEY?
Ich möchte Win7 installieren?


Leider:
Es gibt kein Win8 KEY...
Ich zitiere: "Sony liefert ein so wie es ist ein Voll funktionsfähiges gerät und die Hardware Änderungen sind nicht vorgesehen".
"Falls man eine Hardware wünscht, vornimmt dann muss die Betriebssystem neu gekauft werden"
Die Betriebssystem Win8 ist gebunden an Hardware.
Und das beste: 
Das gerät unterstützt nur Win8 und hat somit keinen Treiber/Software Unterstützung.
Zitat: "Obs geht mit Win7 müssen sie selber ausprobieren".
"Nur wen sie Win8 überschreiben und dies würde nicht Funktionieren könne sie nicht mehr auf Win8 zurück wechselt, außer sie *Kaufen Sich* ein Win8"
Gail oder 

Nun jetzt Zu meine Frage!
In der ich euch um eine "Erfahrene" Hilfe bitte!
Ich möchte eine SSD Einbauen wie kann ich die HDD auf SSD übertragen ohne Verlust von KEY (Aktivierung).
In einem Notebook gibt es keine BIOS Einstellmöglichkeiten wie soll ich auf _AHCI Modus wechseln?
Was muss man nach SSD Upgrade (Falls es dann möglich ist) beachte in Win umstellen?? (Auslagerungsdatei, etc.)

Vielen Thx, Lg Maximilian


_


----------



## kine81 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

hallo maxichec,

ich hab das alles gerade durch...
Natürlich hat dein Windows 8 einen Key.
den kannst du mit Windows Keyfinder 2012 R2 auslesen...

um auf eine SSD Platte zu installieren darf im Bios nicht der uefi Bootmodus ausgewählt sein.
Dann musst du evtl noch die Bootreihenfolge ändern und dann funzt das...
Es gibt auf der Sony Hp sicherlich Treiber für dein Vaio die sind zwar für Win 8, gehen aber normal auch mit Win 7...

Ich habe einen zweiten Lappi so konnte ich etwas testen und mit USB Stick die Treiber stück für stück rüberziehen...


mfg


----------



## Huberer (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Hi Community,
Da scheine ich jetzt auch reingefallenzu sein mit Sony.
Habe mir einen SVE1712C5E gekauft. Ich wusste was WIN8 für ein SCH.. ist, aber was solls - dachte ich.
Ich hatte mir sogleich eine 128GB SSD gekauft, die alte platte raus, die SSD rein.
WIN7 Prof 64 drauf und dann wollte ich loslegen.
Aber weit gefehlt.

sämtliche Netzwerk und USB treiber wurden nicht geladen.
Da die Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt wird, auch nicht W-Lan kann ich mit dem PC auch nicht ins Netz um nach Treibern zu suchen zu lassen.
Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich hier vorgehen kann?

...... ok, hatte ich oben übersehen. Ich versuche es mal mit den WIN8 Treibern.


----------



## maxichec (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Hi!

Das gleiche Modell das gleiche Problem!  würde ich es mal sagen!
Das Hardware hat gepasst das Schei$$$ Win8 nicht!

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht! 
Natürlich bei >SONY!
Würde mich brennend interessieren obs geklappt hat!!!!?

Lg


----------



## kine81 (9. November 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir hats geklappt, ich hab den Sony Vaio Sve1712w1eb.
Man muss windows 7 in den Testmodus versetzen und die digitale Signierung ausschalten, da ansonsten sich die Windows 8 Treiber nicht installieren lassen, bzw nicht installiert werden.

mfg

Hallo Huberer, 

hier wirst du finden was du suchst!!!...

Original Drivers and Applications for SVE1712 Series (Windows 8 64-Bit) : Download : Sony Thailand

Wenn es nicht klappen sollte...
Der Netzwerkadapter ist ein Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG
Du kannst dir auf deren Hp die *.inf Dateiein runterladen und im Gerätemanager manuel installieren...

mfg


----------



## Research (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

LOL. Darüber sollten wir ein How To machen.


----------



## maxichec (10. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Ja nun 
Hab mir SSD 830 NB Kit bestehlt.
Überraschung: Norton Ghost ist nicht Win 8 Kompatibel (auch mit Kompatibilität Ausführung)
Bleibt am Schluss hängen... Installieren nicht möglich.... Schei$$$ Win8
Wie kann man etwas auf dem Markt werfen was zu 90% keine Kompatibilität hat???

Mfg


----------



## kine81 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Weil Win 8 billiger ist 

mfg


----------



## fadade (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Weil Microsoft jetzt auch so ******* ist und sich den Zwang einer Versions-Deadline aufesetzt hat. Da kommt halt öfter mal nur ******* raus. Darüber hinaus wächst die unterstützte Produktpalette von Windows ständig und da ist es ggf. schwer mitzuhalten; trotzdem alle drei Jahre ein ******* Produkt an den Tag zu legen, nur um den Umsatz zu steigern??? Hat das MS wirklich nötig? 

Vielleicht einfach etwas warten, dann werden die Hersteller vielleicht mit ordentlichen Treibern nachziehen.


----------



## maxichec (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Naja, das "Ding" ist wieder zu Sony zurück...

Mfg


----------



## blackout24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*



Research schrieb:


> Mach die Platte bitte mit Gparted live blank.
> 
> Dann installiere das System neu.
> 
> Netzwerk müsste mit MS Boardeigenen Mitteln laufen.


 
Hihi schön wär's wenn Microsoft mal so schlau gewesen wäre generischen Netzwerksupport für weit verbreitete Chips an zubieten, damit man bei verlorener Treiber CD sich den Kram ausm Netz saugt und dan auch wenigstns gleich die neusten hat. Aber mein 0815 Intel Gigabit Ethernet On-Board Chip ist anscheind schon zu exotisch lol. Da sag noch einer Linux hätte schlechten Hardware Support der Mainboard Krempel funktioniert wenigstens ohne zutun. Bezweifel fast, das Windows irgendein Netzwerksupport out of the box hat.


----------



## filespaming (22. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal meine Erfahrungen. Ich sebst habe einen VAIO SVE1711C5E. Ich hab meine originale Platte raus, ne SSD rein, Windows7CD rein, installiert > läuft. Bei mir war aber auch vorher ein Win7 drauf.

Bekannter hat sich das gleiche Notebook bestellt mit dem Unterschied er hat Win8 .... Also ein VAIO SVE1712C5E. Er wollte das gleiche machen. Alte Platte raus, ne SSD rein, Windows7CD rein ABER: FEHLER: "Secure boot Failed: Operating system is invalid". Nunja. Win8 eben... Leider kommt man da ja nicht mehr direkt ins BIOS. Aber keine Sorge: Alles machbar  

Wenn man bei Win8 beim Klick auf Neustart die Shift-Taste gedrückt hält kommt man in eine Art BIOS. Dort kann man unter "Erweitere Einstellungen" bzw "Advanced options" den Punkt "UEFI-Firmware-Einstellungen bzw Settings" auswählen. Dann Neustart klicken und man landet im klassischen BIOS. Dort kann man dann den Bootmodus von UEFI auf Legacy-Modus umstellen, "Secure-Boot" disablen und "External-Boot-Device" enablen. Danach Save & Shutdown. Alte Platte raus, SSD rein, Windows7CD rein, installieren > läuft. Treiber muss man sich aushelfen, da auf der VAIO-Seite für Win8-Notebooks auch nur Win8-Treiber angeboten werden. Aber in unserem Fall ist die Hardware eigentlich identisch, deswegen kann man auch die Win7 Treiber des Vorängers nehmen.

Ich hoffe ich kann dem ein oder anderen helfen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## maxichec (22. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*



filespaming schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mal meine Erfahrungen. Ich sebst habe einen VAIO SVE1711C5E. Ich hab meine originale Platte raus, ne SSD rein, Windows7CD rein, installiert > läuft. Bei mir war aber auch vorher ein Win7 drauf.
> 
> ...



Hi.

Das ist für normal sterblicher viel zu kompliziert!
Und wer doch kein Notebook mit _Betriebssystem_ kaufen und dann nochmal ein _Betriebssystem _die ich möchte.
Wen dann kaufe ich mir eins mit richtiger Betriebssystem oder eben Ohne! (DOS)
Die Hersteller sollen sich das auch mal überdenken...
Ich glaube nicht das die Hersteller es nicht merken an Hand von Verkaufsstück das es nix geht?
Da sollten sie eingreifen und das Gerät entweder mit Vorgänger Betriebssystem anbieten(Auswahl) oder wenigstens kompatibel... 

Mfg


----------



## filespaming (28. November 2012)

Nunja, wenn es die gewünschte Hardware aber nunmal nur mit Win8 gibt? Warum soll man dann darauf verzichten?
Ich bin auch ein "Normalsterblicher", aber mit Hilfe des Internets und zwei Stunden zeit hab ich das auch hinbekommen.


----------



## maxichec (28. November 2012)

Mag schon sein!
Dann bist du ein überdurchschnittlicher "Normalsterblicher"! 
Also z.B. mein Cousin, Schwager, Eltern, Frau, etc. haben von kein Plan!
Die könne normale Sachen benutzen Word, E-Mail, I-net, BrowserGames, etc... das sind für mich  "Normalsterbliche" ich bin nur bisschen better!
Und ich sehe es nicht ein das man für fast Monatsgehalt sich noch zeit und mühe nehmen muss um es anständig wie man sich es wünscht zu benutzen....
Ne dann lasse ich es dann bleiben... (habe ea es zurück geschickt als Grund Win8 angegeben)
Dann bleiben viel Hersteller auf ihren "Hardware" sitzen! 

Mfg


----------



## filespaming (3. Dezember 2012)

Nungut, dass ist deine Sichtweise. Es gibt aber viele die einen Weg suchen. Hier haben Sie nun einen Weg 

PS: Wir hatten mit Win7 anfangs Probleme ins BIOS zu kommen.Die Lösung ist sinmpel. Statt dem Power-Knopf den Assist-Knopf drücken kann. Dann kann man wählen ob man ins BIOS möchte oder normal booten oder oder oder.

Ich hoffe dass ich anderen helfen könnte.


----------



## kent2003 (27. Januar 2013)

Wie gross wird Bios unterstutz in SVE1712C5E  die Platte Sata-3 ? kann man einbauen mit 2 TB? habe die tagen als neue gekauft mit 340 GB. Weill es geht nicht zwei platten einbauen, deswegen wollte eine kaufen mit 2T 2,5 zoll. danke


----------



## brechwertmyoper (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Laptop mit Windows 8 nervt...!!!!*

Das glaube ich dir aufs Wort  ...

Ich habe mal ganz unauffällig einer Präsentation eines Media Markt Mitarbeiters zugehorcht, wie er einem potentiellem Kunden alles erklärt hat  ... lach ..


----------

